# Autocrat 76FH Manual



## gamesandguns (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm looking for a manual for an old Autocrat 76FH wood stove.  I've been looking all over the Internet for it and just can not find it.  Thanks for the help!!


----------



## begreen (Oct 17, 2011)

I know nothing about this stove, but perhaps this thread and email contact will be helpful.

http://www.renovateyourworld.com/wwwboard/messages/autocrat_76fh_263639.html


----------



## webbie (Oct 17, 2011)

gamesandguns said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a manual for an old Autocrat 76FH wood stove.  I've been looking all over the Internet for it and just can not find it.  Thanks for the help!!



Does this thing look like a giant franklin fireplace? Double wall.

If so, I remember the machine...but, damn, that was a LONG time ago! Not likely that it will be easy to find any docs on it - this was pre-computer, let along pre-internet!


----------



## begreen (Oct 17, 2011)

I found one for sale on craigslist and that would be a good description of the stove. I didn't see any gaskets on the door which concerned me. It's not an insert that I would be putting in or running.


----------



## gamesandguns (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a couple messages on the RenovateYourWorld page.  There were a couple of people on there that claimed to have a manual but only one had an e-mail address listed and that e-mail account is dead.  It is a big double-door stove.  It is a stand-alone stove, not an insert.  The doors do have a rope gasket around them so it seals up pretty well.  I'm just hoping that someone on here has one and would be willing to scan it and e-mail it to me.


----------



## trylon (Jan 4, 2012)

Firstly- I'm sorry I dont have a manual- However I burned one for 11 years and think I know a little about it if you have specific questions.  Unfortunately I'm giving it to a freind for his workshop next week and I'm switching to a Quad 3100 Millenium. I'll miss the old beast, though I'll go visit occassionally.


----------



## gamesandguns (Jan 4, 2012)

We're mainly looking for the correct size of rope gasket to use around the doors and the ash bin.  The existing rope is pretty much shot.


----------



## trylon (Jan 5, 2012)

gamesandguns said:
			
		

> We're mainly looking for the correct size of rope gasket to use around the doors and the ash bin.  The existing rope is pretty much shot.




Its thinner than most--I think it was Rutland 5/16 or 3/8.  I also remember the sticky black sealer that came with it.  Still never got the doors to seal well- ever.
http://www.rutland.com/productinfo/stove-gasket-kits.html


----------

